# Jack Daniels, what to do.



## mwhatch (Jul 11, 2013)

So my daughter works for Home Depot and called me to see if I would come and buy the last two old whisky barrel halfs.I said OK. So I go up there and see that they are Jack Daniels Old No.7. I got them for 50 cents each, regularly $29.95.

The question is, do I let my daughter and wife fill them up with dirt, or do I make some pen blanks. I am open for suggestions.

Thanks

Morton


----------



## mwhatch (Jul 11, 2013)

So my daughter works for Home Depot and called me to see if I would come and buy the last two old whisky barrel halfs.I said OK. So I go up there and see that they are Jack Daniels Old No.7. I got them for 50 cents each, regularly $29.95.

The question is, do I let my daughter and wife fill them up with dirt, or do I make some pen blanks. I am open for suggestions.

Sorry about the double post. I did an edit to add a picture and it treated it as a reply.

Thanks

Morton


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 11, 2013)

If they are half barrels, cut them to quarter barrels.  Cut somewhere above the metal hoop so it stays together.  Everybody wins.

They don't need barrels that deep for flowers.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Morton,

My suggestion is obviously easy to guess and that is, dismantle the half barrels and keep the wood for for pen turning.

You've got sufficient evidence that the barrels are authentic so, you can easily make some blanks for sale or, simply put some of the staves on sale on eBay and you will make a few good bucks.

My question is, what was the real reason behind your daughter's call to you...???

Was she calling you because she wanted you to pay and grab the 2 half barrels for her or her mum to use as pot plants or, she called you because she knows that the wood can be used to make pens and other stuff, and she knows that you could make good use of them...??? 

Either way, I would keep the real thing and look for some half barrels for sale of a non "special" significance and let them have the pot plants if that is what your daughter had in mind...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jul 11, 2013)

beck3906 said:


> If they are half barrels, cut them to quarter barrels.  Cut somewhere above the metal hoop so it stays together.  Everybody wins.
> 
> They don't need barrels that deep for flowers.



I like your suggestion, also...!

Cheers
George


----------



## JH Customs (Jul 11, 2013)

My wife bought two of those and I cut 3 inches off the top of each one! Worked for me. I got ALOT I pen blanks from them.


----------



## mwhatch (Jul 12, 2013)

I forgot to post this picture.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jul 12, 2013)

You can't beat their price even full retail.
Here is an online source some blacksmiths use. shipping can be more than the the 1/2 barrel. Whiskey and Wine Barrel Halves
I'd drive around and see if any other Home Despot have any! :clown:


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd give you a buck each if you want to make 100% profit!

Great find, i think I would cut them in half vertically and put a flat back of cedar so the wife could plant stuff in a quarter barrell and then use the other quarter for blanks.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jul 14, 2013)

Morton,

It looks like you split one of the planks while unloading.  You wouldn't want topsoil spilling out, so you should replace it.  A little fake weathering with some rubbed on stain/paint should do the trick.  I'm not sure what you'll do with the leftover genuine "split" JDBlank??.?


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 24, 2013)

PTsideshow said:


> You can't beat their price even full retail.


I agree.  Their retail price is super good.  That's less than I pay when I drive to Lynchburg and buy them at the source.


----------



## Mesu (Jul 25, 2013)

Use one for pens and other as flower pot.. 

Better yet, make pens and use the money from the sales to buy them nice flower pots :glasses-cool:


----------

